# 30 day Kindle trial???



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard people got a email to try a Kindle Fire for 30 day trial if you don't want to keep it send it back or buy?

Did anybody get this?

I didn't but was would of loved to do this since I am not a kindle owner yet


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

laurieb said:


> I heard people got a email to try a Kindle Fire for 30 day trial if you don't want to keep it send it back or buy?
> 
> Did anybody get this?
> 
> I didn't but was would of loved to do this since I am not a kindle owner yet


Amazon has a 30 day guarantee for any of the Kindles. If you don't like it, you can return it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Amazon has a 30 day guarantee for any of the Kindles. If you don't like it, you can return it.


It sounds like laurieb is talking about something different...an email offer to receive a Kindle "on spec," not having to pay for it first.

I haven't seen or heard about that offer, laurie, where did you hear about it?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's as Betsy surmises, it's not something I've heard of either. . . . at least not for someone who doesn't already have a kindle.*

But, as cinisa said, Amazon ALWAYS has the 30 day return window. Buy it, try it out, if you don't like it contact them for a return with in 30 days and all you pay is return shipping.  This is pretty standard on most of the stuff they sell. You do need to get it shipped back to them within the 30 day period. But they make it easy as they provide a shipping label via email and all you have to do is drop it off at a UPS shop.

And, actually, right now, they're in their 'holiday return period'.  It runs from Nov 1 to Dec 31 and anything purchased during this period can be returned until Jan 31 and pay only for return shipping.

*For folks who HAVE a kindle and something goes wrong with it within the warranty period, Amazon will generally send out a replacement right away.  If the faulty device is not returned (again, they provide the shipping label) within 30 days, then they do bill the customer for the replacement device they'd already sent.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I received an email like that about a week before PW2 was released. It offered me the option to order a PW2, (the only one the offer was good for)for a thirty day free trial and I wouldn't _be billed_ until after the 30 days. I didn't use the link, but did order one. I always get the 3G version ( no special offers). I'm predictable. But usually I order early. Maybe they got worried about me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I received an email like that about a week before PW2 was released. It offered me the option to order a PW2, (the only one the offer was good for)for a thirty day free trial and I wouldn't _be billed_ until after the 30 days. I didn't use the link, but did order one. I always get the 3G version ( no special offers). I'm predictable. But usually I order early. Maybe they got worried about me


Huh. Cool. Probably it was sent to select customers based on some internal criteria.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, y'all are trying to confuse us...

*laurieb* asks the question and *LauraB* answers it.



Betsy


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep it was what Laurab said. 

I didn't get it but there was something out there last like that. I seen somebody post it on a online place. 

Sounded like it was for different Kindles too. 

I tried but they wouldn't give it to me only select people. I haven't gotten one promotion at all yet. 

I don't own a kindle yet either but shop on Amazon


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had 8 Kindles and another coming soon, but I don't often get offers like that.

By the way.. I just started the return process for my wifi only HDX 8'9" and I have the option to arrange to take the package to an Amazon Locker location.  Since there was nothing defective they estimate I will pay $3.99 shipping, which is less than if I use UPS.

I just happen to have seen Amazon Lockers on the corner at at 7-11, so I think I'll do that.  

They do say the locker is only reserved for 24 hours, so I will wait until just before I want to go over to return it.  Probably not today.

I wish I knew why I have an all blue reading bar.. all those lovely book covers are hidden.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I wish I knew why I have an all blue reading bar.. all those lovely book covers are hidden.


Go to your reading page set up and save it until you see the covers. Sometimes things don't pull from Amazon completely but usually they'll pull after a few saves.  I also find it works better very early in the morning when there is less activity in general.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What's an amazon locker? Why is it reserved for only 24 hours?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's info about it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=locker_sp_learn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200689010&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=1B867HP69BXGTWRQAYW8&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1480631262&pf_rd_i=amazon%20locker%20service

Main thing is it's a way to get your packages delivered if you aren't in a place where a package can be safely left on the porch or something.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't seen the option mentioned for delivery, but I guess it must be available, but it was an option for returning stuff.  I saw the lockers at the 7-11 months ago.. the owner rolled his eyes and said they were a waste of space, but I assume Amazon is paying him for the space.

When I go to send stuff back I will see how it works.  They are open 24 hours, so it might be a great option instead of a Kindle Fire sitting on my step.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And my reading bar looks lovely, just not when displayed on the board lately.  28 lovely book covers.


----------

